# Wiring harness Fisher LD for Tacoma?



## Averysdad (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey all,

Im trying to piece together some parts to get a 6.9 LD mounted to my 2004 Tacoma. Any of you guys out there have the part #s for the truck side wiring harness? Is there a harness from another vehicle/model that will work or does it have to be Toyota specific?

FYI, the truck in my avatar I don't have anymore (nor the plow). That was a 95 Tacoma w/6.9 LD. My new truck is a 2004 v6 Tacoma.


----------

